# Free2Play... immer wieder Free2Play... es nervt



## uk_uk (20. Juli 2012)

Ich bin ein recht "alter" Gamer, sowohl im tatsächlichen Alter also auch auf die Dauer bezogen, seit wann ich daddel (39Jahre alt, Pong mit 6 bekommen -> 33 Jahre Dauer-Gamer!). Ich habe mehr als 500 Games auf Steam und noch unzählige Verpackungen von Spielen aus der Prä-Online-Ära... Ich spiel(t)e auch 3 Jahre WoW und nun EVE,...

und nun stoß ich immer mehr auf Seiten wie dieses http://www.freegameslist.net/ oder so, die unzählige Free2Play-Kacke.. ähm.. Spiele anbieten. Und das sind ja nicht mal die einzigen, es werden ja immer mehr Seiten, die immer mehr Free2Play-Titel anbieten.

Ich weiß, diese Diskussion ist langsam durch, aber dennoch: Was finden die Leute nur an Free2Play. Es kostet zwar augenscheinlich nichts, aber irgendwann wird man halt doch genötigt, den einen oder anderen Euro auszugeben.

Zudem: Die beschissene Kostenlos-Mentalität geht doch letztlich nach hinten los, denn wer einmal was für Lau bekommt und daran gefallen findet, der will auch in Zukunft was für Lau (sofern die Qualität der Spiele stimmt, natürlich vorausgesetzt). Die "normalen" Spiele, die man im Laden kauft (der sogenannte Retail-markt), geht ein und letztlich ist alles doof.

Und ich will nicht irgendwann auf Konsolen rüber...


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

uk_uk schrieb:


> Es kostet zwar augenscheinlich nichts, aber irgendwann wird man halt doch genötigt, den einen oder anderen Euro auszugeben.
> 
> Zudem: Die beschissene Kostenlos-Mentalität geht doch letztlich nach hinten los, denn wer einmal was für Lau bekommt und daran gefallen findet, der will auch in Zukunft was für Lau (sofern die Qualität der Spiele stimmt, natürlich vorausgesetzt).



Hast es selbst angesprochen.

Die Masse sind jetzt keine "Gamer" mehr, sondern die sogenannten "Casuals". Denen geht es nicht primär um die Qualität, sondern um die Quantität.

Wenn etwas umsonst ist können sie es spielen und irgendwann aufhören wenn es ihnen nicht gefällt.

Wobei ich MMO-Sektor sehr zufrieden damit bin dass vieles in Richtung F2P geht. Ich würde sehr gerne mal einen Monat oder öfter mal ein bestimmtes MMO spiele, doch möchte ich dafür nicht monatlich blechen. BSP: SWTOR, ich habe den gratis Monat gespielt, habe einen 50er, dann wurds öde und ich habe keine Lust gehabt zu bezahlen. TSW, die Story finde ich cool, nur das Kampfsystem lag mir garnicht, dafür will ich keine 15 Euro im Monat zahlen. Tera, würde ich sehr gerne mal ausprobieren, habe aber zZ nicht sehr viel Zeit und würde deswegen nicht unbedingt gern monatliche Gebühren zahlen. Da bin ich z.b. über GW2 froh, das werde ich mir holen und kann es dann zocken wann ich Lust drauf habe.

mfg


----------



## iladrion (20. Juli 2012)

Vorweg ich bin ebenfalls fast 39 und habe auch mit 6 meinen ersten Computer gekriegt (C16, danach C64, Amiga, PC dann bis heute), also kann ich mich ganz gut in dich hineinversetzen .

Allerdings habe ich in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr viele Vollpreistitel gekauft, da die meisten Offline-Games beim Release extremst verbuggt sind und ich es irgendwann nicht mehr eingesehen habe, nach-Release-Bugfixing zu unterstützen. So bin ich nach 4 Jahren WoW bei den F2P spielen gelandet und habe eigentlich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Natürlich gibt es zahlreiche Titel, die ein spielen ohne große, regelmäßige Ausgaben im ItemShop fast unmöglich machen, aber mit der Zeit kriegt man ein Auge dafür, ob man ein solches Game vor sich hat, oder ob auch ohne bzw mit wenig Zahlungen gut gespielt werden kann und wenn man dieses "Auge" erstmal hat, dann erkennt man ein solches Game bereits nach wenigen Stunden antesten und dann kann man mit F2P-Titeln echt eine ganze Menge Spaß haben.

Wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt oder das Game so ausgelegt ist, dass man im Endeffekt mehr als 5-10 Euro im Monat ausgeben muss um vernünftig spielen zu können, dann halt /deinstall und neues probieren, aber es gibt wirklich eine Menge Spiele, wo man Wochen, Monate und in Einzelfällen sogar Jahrelang Spaß haben kann ohne viel Geld auszugeben, und wenn mich das Ganze nur wenig oder gar nix gekostet hat, sind meine Ansprüche an Bugfreiheit, Support, etc auch bei weitem geringer. Auf jedenfall gibt es da so einige Games, wo ich für nichts oder <20 Euro teilweise 500h Gamezeit verbracht habe und eine Menge Spaß dabei hatte, meistens zusammen mit Frauchen und Freunden.

Aber auch ich freue mich tierisch auf GW2, das ist bereits gekauft und ich denke dort werde ich für meine 50 Euro noch lange lange Spaß haben, wobei ich bereits bei den 2 bisheringen Beta-Events mehr Spaß und Spielzeit hatte, als die meisten Vollpreis-Offline Games heutzutage überhaupt bieten, denn die meisten Games für 30-50 Euro speisen einen ja heute mit 10h Spielzeit ab und dann kommen noch DLCs raus, die für zB 2 weitere Stunden Spielzeit mal eben 10 Euro kosten, nicht mit mir...

Also langer Rede kurzer Sinn: F2p beziehungsweise Buy2Play wie bei GW2 sind für mich die richtige Finanzierungsweise, Spiele mit monatlichen Gebühren oder Offline-Games mit 10h Spielzeit und 5 Patches ehe sie spielbar sind, sowas kauf ich nicht mehr.


----------



## FarinHH (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

was soll ich sagen. F2P ist die Zukunft, damit lässt sich einfach mehr Geld verdienen.
Selbst GW2 hat einen Itemshop und so entfernt ist GW2 auch davon nicht  (wenn man bedenkt das GW2 sauteuer im Grundspiel ist... mit dem Geld könntet man in einem F2P Spiel wichtige Dinge freischalten die ein B2P gleichkommen).

Auch große Spiele wie WoW.. werden auf lange sicht, sicher auch F2P. Selbst The Secret World hat angekündigt in den nächsten Jahren auf den F2P Zug aufzuspringen.

Und nein.. schlecht ist das allemal nicht. Viele Spiele bieten ein Duales System an (wie Everquest II, LOTRO, AoC...). Sprich Abo oder F2P. Und genau das finde ich toll.... 
Um Freunde zu besuchen, oder ein bisschen zu spielen - wozu ein Abo... ? Möchte ich aber Intensiv spielen.. da steige ich auf Abo um.

Genau diese Dualen System werden sich durchsetzen. Das lockt mehr Spieler an und spült gleichzeitig mehr geld in den Kassen.
Für uns ist es auch nicht schlecht.. wir können jederzeit uns nach unseren finanziellen Möglichkeiten anpassen, was in ein Abo Modell nicht geht.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Warum du sowas in den Forenspielen erstellst bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis, oder? 

Clooooose er macht bestimmt Werbung für Fregamesblabla  

Naja es gibt ja nicht nur schlechte F2P´s... Naja gut mir fallen jetzt auch nur zwei gute ein und das sind meiner Meinung nach All Points Bulletin: Reloaded und Black Prophercy...


----------



## Villains (30. Juli 2012)

f2p ist zu 99% p2win


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Villains schrieb:


> f2p ist zu 99% p2win



Ich möchte gerne sehen wo du das herhast.

Mit Quellangaben und dem Rechenweg bitte.

mfg


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es toll, dass es Free2Play Spiele gibt.

So hat jeder die Möglichkeit umsonst etwas zu zocken, was früher doch eher schwierig war. Durch das Internet gibts halt mehr Möglichkeiten.... einfach downloaden und loslegen.
Und qualitativ muss ein F2P Spiel nicht schlechter sein als ein Vollpreis Spiel.
Gutes Beispiel ist World of Tanks - das spiele ich mittlerweile wieder mit Begeisterung, denn man kann problemlos jeden Gegner vernichten, wenn man weiß wie man spielen muss.
Es gibt zwar GOLD also Premium Munition für die Panzer, aber die ist nicht notwendig um zu gewinnen.
Auch die Gold panzer lassen sich besiegen wie jeder andere auch.

Es gibt sicher F2P Spiele wo das anders ist, aber generell emfinde ich mittlerweile F2P Spiele als bereicherung, vorallem für diejenigen, die nicht jeden Monat 50 Euro für neue Games ausgeben wollen oder können.

Und wenn mir ein Spiel das wert ist, geb ich auch mal ein paar Kröten aus, weils mein Hobby ist.


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2012)

Die Sache ist doch nunmal die, dass es mittlerweile unglaublich viele Spiele gibt und jedes Jahr auch unzählige Spiele rauskommen. Da hat man einfach keine Lust für jeden Schund Geld auszugeben. Grad die heutigen MMOs ähneln sich gegenseitig oft sehr stark. Dann spiel ich lieber ein FTP-MMO, das mehr oder weniger ne Kopie von nem andern Spiel ist, als für das selbe Spiel ein Monats-Abo abzuschliessen. Natürlich, wenns mal ein neues, fantastisches, noch nie dagewesenes MMO geben würd, würd ich dafür auch gerne wieder meine Monatsgebühr bezahlen. Aber sowas gibts momentan halt nicht.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Hier ein paar Gedanken eines 4players-Redakteur. Besser könnt ich es nicht zum Ausdruck bringen:

*Free-to-play: Die teure Zukunft*

Free-to-play gehört die Zukunft! Dieser Meinung sind nicht länger nur unbekannte Gesichter, die mit nichtssagenden Browser-Spielen der trügerischen Vorstellung vom kostenlosen Zocken Aufmerksamkeit verschaffen wollen. Nein, mittlerweile sagen selbst bekannte Entwickler wie God of War-Vater David Jaffe oder Branchen-Veteran Peter Moore dem Konzept einen Siegeszug voraus, der unausweichlich scheint. Verdammt, wenn selbst schon ein renommiertes Studio wie Crytek ausdrücklich auf diesen Zug aufspringen und in Zukunft nach den kostspieligen AAA-Konsolen- und PC-Titeln nur noch F2P-Spiele produzieren will, dann muss doch was an dem Hype dran sein, oder?

In gewisser Weise ergibt der kostenlose Zugang zu Videospielen selbstverständlich Sinn: Allein die Vorstellung, etwas ohne Gegenleistung zu bekommen, ist schon verlockend. Hinzu kommt, dass unter diesen Voraussetzungen selbst solche Menschen vielleicht einen Blick riskieren, die sonst mit Videopielen nichts am Hut haben. Es erfordert bei einem „Ich guck mal, kost ja nix“ halt weniger Überwindung als Preise von bis zu 70 Euro zu zahlen und im schlimmsten Fall enttäuscht zu werden. Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis einige Beispiele - vornehmlich Frauen -, die über kostenlose Facebook-Spiele angefixt wurden, dabei geblieben sind und mit ihren Einladungen diese Seuche auch noch weiterverbreiten. Mit Erfolg, denn sonst hätten Unternehmen wie Zynga nicht einen solch steilen Aufstieg erlebt oder würden plötzlich selbst große Namen wie Will Wright zu den Lobgesängen auf Free-to-play einstimmen…

Dabei ist alleine der Begriff schon irreführend, da suggeriert wird, dass für den Spieler keine Kosten entstehen. Das mag im Ansatz stimmen, doch dabei darf man nie vergessen: Die Hersteller wollen auch mit Free-to-play Geld verdienen - im Idealfall sogar mehr als mit den üblichen Konsolen- und PC-Produktionen. Ein Widerspruch? In gewisser Weise schon, wenn man der romantischen Illusion erliegt, dass die Publisher hier tatsächlich großzügige Geschenke verteilen wollen. Dem ist trotz aller Begrifflichkeiten definitiv nicht so. Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass man im Vergleich zu einem 60 Euro-Konsolenspiel noch draufzahlt, wenn man die meisten F2P-Titel ausgiebig und regelmäßig nutzen will. Das Zauberwort heißt Mikro-Transaktionen - für mich der schlimmste Trend in der heutigen Spielebranche, der selbst das Zerstückeln von Spielinhalten durch die unsägliche DLC-Politik mancher Publisher noch in den Schatten stellt. Wenn ich alleine an Auto Club Revolution denke, kommt mir die Galle hoch: 15 Euro für ein einziges Auto - geht’s noch? Und selbst für eine blöde Lackierung soll ich zahlen? Da hat wohl jemand den Schuss nicht gehört - das ist eine unverschämte Abzocke deluxe. Und es ist ein Phänomen, das ich immer wieder bei Free-to-play-Spielen beobachte. So auch bei The Treasures of Montezuma auf der Vita, das gerade in der Anfangsphase eine Zumutung war: Fünf mal eine Minute durfte man dort kostenlos spielen - weitere Runden mussten für teures Geld gekauft werden, wenn man nicht warten wollte, bis sich die „Leben“ nach etwa 30 Minuten oder einer Stunde automatisch regenerieren. Und ohne Extras, für die man bei häufiger Verwendung ebenfalls zahlen muss, kommt man im internationalen Punktevergleich oder in den wöchentlichen Turnieren nicht besonders weit. Was soll dieser Mist? Dann kann ich auch gleich zurück in die Spielhalle gehen und dort mein Geld sinnvoller verprassen.

Ich finde es abstoßend, wenn man zwingend in Mikro-Transaktionen investieren MUSS, um Erfolg zu haben und im Spiel weiterzukommen. Und diese sind dann in der Regel auch noch zeitlich begrenzt, so dass man kurze Zeit später den gleichen Mist schon wieder kaufen muss. Dass es auch anders geht, zeigt u.a. F1 Online: The Game: Hier wird man zwar ebenfalls mit kostenpflichtigen XP-, Geld- und Zeit-Boosts überschüttet, doch hat man hier zumindest die Wahl, ob man lieber mehr Zeit oder Geld ins Browser-Spiel investieren möchte. So lasse ich mir Free-to-play gefallen. Selbst mit Werbeeinblendungen könnte ich leben, falls der Spielablauf nicht zu sehr darunter leidet. Alles, nur nicht diese elendigen Mikro-Transaktionen, die sich frei nach dem Motto „Kleinvieh macht auch Mist“ zu einem Geldgrab entwickeln können.

Doch offensichtlich kommt diese Abzocke bei zu vielen Spielern an - genau wie die DLC-Ausbeute. Während sich Letzteres noch als eine Bereicherung für einen Titel herausstellen kann - sei es durch einen neuen Handlungsstrang oder Fahrzeuge, die bei der Erstveröffentlichung des Rennspiels noch gar nicht existierten - fehlt mir das Verständnis für die Leute, die für irgendwelche Mini-Items, Boosts oder Spielvorteile immer wieder die Geldbörse zücken.

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die Qualität der meisten Free-to-Play-Produktionen noch unterirdisch schlecht ist und bei weitem nicht an moderne Konsolen- oder PC-Titel mit ordentlichem Budget heran reicht - sei es hinsichtlich Technik oder Inhalt, obwohl es in der Richtung einige Fortschritte gibt. Trotzdem bilden hochwertige Titel wie einige Online-Rollenspiele (Runes of Magic; Herr der Ringe online) neben manch kreativen Indie-Projekten noch die große Ausnahme. Von daher ist das Ziel von Crytek & Co, diesem Sumpf aus Softwaremüll mit einer höheren Produktionsqualität entgegen zu wirken, sicher positiv zu bewerten. Doch Qualität hat bekanntlich ihren Preis. Und die hohen Entwicklungskosten wird man vermutlich mit noch mehr Zerstückelungen in Form von aufgezwungenen Mikro-Transaktionen, einer Flut an DLC-Erweiterungen und einer schamlosen Abzocke wieder reinholen wollen. So also soll die Zukunft der Spieleindustrie aussehen? 

Michael Krosta
Redakteur


----------



## Saji (31. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Gedanken eines 4players



Da habe ich bereits aufgehört zu lesen. Wenn es etwas gibt, das das Niveau einer sechs Wochen alten Bild untergraben kann, dann ist es das Gekritzel von 4players.

Aber zum Thema Free2Play. Free two Play? Frei Zwei Spiel? Ich schreibe mal lieber free to play, sicher ist sicher. Also, was ich sagen will ist, dass es auf dem free to play Markt zweifelsohne eine riesige Masse an Spielen mit zweifelhaften Qualitäten gibt. Und die überleben sogar, das ist eigentlich das schlimmste. Das ganze Problem löst sich aber auf, sobald die ersten, qualitativ wirklich hochwertigen free to play Spiele mit durchdachten Shopkonzepten erscheinen und damit dem Bodensatz der free to play Spielebranche die Existenzgrundlage wegnehmen.

Wir müssen einfach der Tatsache ins Auge sehen das Mikrotransaktionen die Zukunft sind; nicht unsere, sondern die der Entwickler. Denn damit lässt sich wohl auf lange Sicht mehr verdienen als mit herkömmlichen Mitteln und jedes Unternehmen ist nun mal bestrebt Gewinn zu machen und davon am besten jedes Jahr immer mehr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2012)

Das Problem ist doch auch, das sich mittlerweile, meiner Meinung nach, die Qualität von Vollpreis + Abo Spielen und zmd. einiger F2P Spiele auch nicht mehr so großartig unterscheidet (meist ist einfach beides vollkommener Mist).

Ich sage mir auch lieber "Mhm, schau ich mir das F2P Game mal an, kostet nichts außer am ende, wenn's mies ist 5 Minuten Deinstallationszeit" als das ich dann etliche dutzend Euros für ein Spiel und etwaiige "AddOns" bezahle und noch ein Abo abschließe um dann das Spiel entnervt nach 2 Monaten in die Ecke zu feuern, weil es Qualitativ auf dem Level von Bauernhofdung rangiert.

Natürlich gibt es auch sehr sehr sehr viel Scheiße im F2P Segment aber es ist dann halt eher ein "Wen juckt's? Muss ja keiner bezahlen..." als ein "Oh mein Gott und dafür habe ich ernsthaft Geld ausgegeben?"

Und ich sehe auch nicht, dass "Normale" Spiele irgendwie verschwinden immerhin gibt es auch genug Single Player und/oder "Standard Multiplayer" Spiele und eben nicht nur MMOs.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

SWTOR wird F2P 

Also ich hatte früher auch einige ausprobiert, als Ex-WoWler ist man aber schon vergiftet in solchen Dingen. Ich finde, das F2P-Modell hat auf jeden Fall seine Daseinsberechtigung, gibt halt zu viel P2W. Aber sowas wie LoL ist doch klasse.


----------



## chrissy22 (3. August 2012)

den haken den f2p spiele meist haben (itemshop) gibts doch mittlerweile auch in den bezahlpflichtigen spielen (siehe d3). deshalb versteh ich die aufregung schon fast nichtmehr


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. August 2012)

Hab ich grad nen Artikel aus der Bildzeitung gelesen?

Sry, aber gehts noch n bisschen oberflächiger?

Es gibt gute Free to Play Spiele und es gibt schlechte. Punkt.

Es gibt gute Spiele die 50-60 Euro kosten und es gibt schlechte. Punkt.

Wenn du ein alter Hase in Sachen Games bist, dann weist du was die guten Titel sind und welche nicht.

Und das ist auch schon alles.


----------



## BushidoSushi (3. August 2012)

Am besten du gehst in den laden da gibts kaum free2play games.^^

f2p war ich in einem game ca 1 Jahr aber wegen der community und weil man irgentwie jeden kannte, war aber Zeitverschwendung...


----------



## ego1899 (4. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> SWTOR wird F2P
> 
> Also ich hatte früher auch einige ausprobiert, als Ex-WoWler ist man aber schon vergiftet in solchen Dingen. Ich finde, das F2P-Modell hat auf jeden Fall seine Daseinsberechtigung, gibt halt zu viel P2W. Aber sowas wie LoL ist doch klasse.



Joa werde ich dann Anfangen. Habe die Closed-Beta gespielt, aber nie angefangen da mir das PVP damals nich gefallen hat, aber jetzt würd ich es einfach schon wegen den Stories mit jedem Char mal durchspielen, dass hat schon unterhalten...


----------



## Caps-lock (10. August 2012)

> den haken den f2p spiele meist haben (itemshop) gibts doch mittlerweile auch in den bezahlpflichtigen spielen (siehe d3). deshalb versteh ich die aufregung schon fast nichtmehr



Diablo 3 hat keinen Itemshop, sondern ein Auktionshaus.
Davon abgesehen zahle ich lieber 15 Euro pro Monat für ein Spiel und habe Zugriff auf den vollen Content, als das ich erstmal nichts zahle und dann nach und nach zur Kasse gebeten werde.
Aber ich fürchte, dass ist die heutige Geiz ist Geil Mentalität, bei der man am Ende IMMER draufzahlen wird.
Dinge die nichts kosten und die von einer Firma in den Umlauf gebracht werden sind nicht umsonst oO.
Keine Firma hat etwas zu verschenken.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. August 2012)

Stimmt schon aber wie gesagt, das Problem ist eben, das die Qualität oftmals einfach nicht mehr gegeben ist um einen solchen Preis zu rechtfertigen, ich bezahl nicht 15€ im Monat für etwas das qualitativ minderwertig ist egal ob ich dann "Zugriff auf den vollen Content" habe oder nicht.
Und es ist immernoch ein freiwilliger Beitrag den ich leiste, wenn ich in Itemshops kaufe und in einigen Spielen gibt es ja auch alternative Methoden um "Shopwährung" zu erlangen.


Und ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht das Problem daran... natürlich wollen die bei F2P Spielen auch heftig verdienen und vielleicht sogar mehr als bei einem "normalen" Abosystem aber es ist eben immernoch meine Entscheidung ob ich jetzt meinem inneren Druck nachgebe weil ich unbedingt "ganz oben" mitspielen will und dafür im Shop einkaufen gehe oder nicht. Sicher sind etwaiige Methoden Spieler in den Shop zu locken/führen nicht unbedingt angenehm, das will ich garnicht abstreiten aber im Endeffekt ist es immernoch nur der eigene Schweinehund der einen dann verleitet zu kaufen.

Ferner sehe ich auch nicht das Problem dabei den Shop ernsthaft zu benutzen, wenn das Spiel wirklich gut ist und mir gefällt dann ist es sicher kein Problem mind. mal in den Shop hinein zu schauen oder sogar ein paar Euro da zu lassen und die Entwickler auch wirklich für ihre Leistung zu belohnen anstatt eben einfach mal nen Pauschalbeitrag in die Runde zu werfen mit einem lapidaren "Macht mal!".


----------



## Caps-lock (11. August 2012)

Bisher waren die Spiele, die ich gespielt habe 15 Euro im Monat wert (WoW, Lotro, AoC und Eve).
Und ich persönlich habe diese Spiele schon gespielt um oben mitzuspielen .
Um einfach ein wenig rumzudaddeln zocke ich dann alleine Offlinespiele.


----------



## Konov (11. August 2012)

Naja WoW wars mir damals auch wert - heute nicht mehr. Das ändert sich eben eventuell...

Aber ich finde man muss auch die F2P Spiele erwähnen, die sich ohne Geldinvestitionen spielen lassen (und gewinnen lassen).
Es ist nicht immer F2P = Pay to win!

Wie ich schonmal erwähnte, prominentes Beispiel und nicht ohne Grund mit sovielen Spielerzahlen - World of Tanks
Wie das jetzt bei AION z.b. aussieht, weiß ich nicht genau, da muss man eben bei jedem Spiel einzeln schauen


----------



## Caps-lock (12. August 2012)

Gibts MMORPGS in der Größe und im Umfang von WoW bei denen man wirklich komplett umsonst mit den Leuten die massiv Geld investieren mithalten kann ?
Oder wenigstens durch den doppelten Zeitaufwand ?

Wenn ich 10 Stunden in einem Spiel im Monat Spaß (NICHT farmen) habe und dafür 15 Euro investiere, dann ist das in meinen Augen ne gute Investition .
Und 10 Stunden habe ich auf jedenfall im Monat die Spiele gespielt wo ich ein Abo hatte. Vermutlich waren es eher 10 Stunden die Woche und zu Hardcorezeiten mit Urlaub 10 Stunden am Tag in kurzen Phasen.


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Gibts MMORPGS in der Größe und im Umfang von WoW bei denen man wirklich komplett umsonst mit den Leuten die massiv Geld investieren mithalten kann ?
> Oder wenigstens durch den doppelten Zeitaufwand ?
> 
> Wenn ich 10 Stunden in einem Spiel im Monat Spaß (NICHT farmen) habe und dafür 15 Euro investiere, dann ist das in meinen Augen ne gute Investition .
> Und 10 Stunden habe ich auf jedenfall im Monat die Spiele gespielt wo ich ein Abo hatte. Vermutlich waren es eher 10 Stunden die Woche und zu Hardcorezeiten mit Urlaub 10 Stunden am Tag in kurzen Phasen.



Naja so richtige MMOs wie WoW oder Rift fallen mir da nicht ein.... World of Tanks ist ja ein völlig anderes Genre z.b.


Insofern... "farmen" ist immer so eine Sache. WoT Kann man spielen wenn man Bock hat. Wenn nicht, lässt mans. In WoW kann ich mich erinnern dass es erhebliche Einschränkungen gab, wenn man nicht gefarmt hat (z.b. in einer großen Gilde)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2012)

Ich hab schon etliche f2p games gespielt. 
Positiv in Erinnerung sind mir geblieben:
Battleforge und League of Legends.
Auch RoM war eig ganz geil, aber im End Content geht halt leider NICHTS(!) mehr ohne hunderte von Euro zu investieren, das fande ich dann nicht ganz so toll. Besonders die Ritter/Magier?(!) Kombo hat tierisch Spaß gemacht. Uhh jetzt überlege ich wieder anzufangen.. XD
Ansonsten ich finde f2p ganz nett und eine gute Möglichkeit für MMO's nicht komplett offline zu gehen, wenn der erste Hype vorbei ist und alle wieder zu WoW switchen, weil da doch iwie alles runder ist. Falls Gw2 auf meinem Lappy läuft, wirds gespielt.


----------



## JDean (20. August 2012)

Ich find F2P mittlerweile auch ne ziemlich gute Alternative, ich hab 4 Jahre lang WoW gespielt was einem Gamecardwert von 720 Euro entspricht.
Allerdings gibts die Art von Cashitem Shoppern die locker 1000€ in nur einem Jahr investieren um mit dabei zu sein und genau das macht die MMO Kultur finde ich persönlich kaputt. 

Ich hätte gern mal ein MMO mit einem ausgereiftem Craftingsystem das sich Otto Normalzocker auch selber farmen kann. Wenn ich 4 Tage nur Kräuter sammeln muss um meine 500 Tränke zu bekommen dann ist das okay, dann tu ich da etwas für. Aber wenn ich dann in das sogenannte High-End Game komme und für ne halbe Instanz schon 500 Tränke verballer ist das hart und man kommt viel zu schnell in die Versuchung 50 Tränke für günstige 2,50€ zu kaufen. Und da man die Instanz ja sicher komplett sehen will sind wir schon bei 50 Euro plus 3-4 mal Wipen bei anspruchsvollem Content.. 150-200 Euro.

Da kann man als Gelegenheitsspieler der sich vielleicht mal nen Samstag oder auch Sonntag bei lauem Wetter an den PC setzt nicht mithalten ohne Echtgeld.

Wenn man dann auch noch wie in meinem pers. Empfinden die ersten 50 von 72 Stufen allein durch seine Wälder rennt frustriert das.

Ich würd gerne mal ein gutes MMORPG sehen das die Spieler zumindest respektiert die wenig Zeit und/oder Geld haben. Schichtarbeiter mit realen Sozialkontakten z.b. wo sich 60 Tage Gamecards nicht lohnen.

RoM - damals sicher gut, heute für Neueinsteiger ein graus.
Maestia - registrieren nicht einloggen können - 14GB Datenmüll
Perfect World International - Asiagrafik bei der man lieber Zwiebeln schält.

Also wer nette Games kennt mit gutem Crafting und Dungeonsystem kennt, wo ich nicht im Highend nen All Inclusive Urlaub investieren muss .. nur zu


----------



## DerTingel (20. August 2012)

JDean schrieb:


> Also wer nette Games kennt mit gutem Crafting und Dungeonsystem kennt, wo ich nicht im Highend nen All Inclusive Urlaub investieren muss .. nur zu



Auch wenn ich wieder gesteinigt werde dafür...
Schau dir GW2 an. Für MMO Fans eigentlich ein Muss, es mal auszuprobieren...und für MMO Hasser ebenfalls ein Muss es sich anzuschauen. 
Schau dir mal das MMO Manifest zu GW2 an, ich kann dir nach den Beta-Events sagen, keine der dort getätigten Aussagen ist übertrieben. Ob einem das nun gefällt, ist natürlich was anderes, aber ein Blick ist es auf jedenfall wert! Man muss es zwar einmalig kaufen, aber es kostet halt keinen monatlichen Beitrag.

Hab mich noch nicht intensiv mit dem Crafting beschäftigt, aber es scheint sehr vielseitig zu sein, und bisher hats selbst mich als Crafting-Muffel begeistert...aber schau einfach hier! ( Es ist sogar Theoretisch möglich rein durchs Crafting Lvl 80 zu erreichen)

Zudem verpasst man als Gelegenheitsspieler nicht den Anschluss und rennt irgendwann dem Content hinterher, da es keine Itemspirale gibt. Trotzdem gibt es auf Level 80 mehr als genug zu tun, nur kann man sich frei entscheiden, was man denn angehen will und ist nicht gezwungen erst Faction zu farmen, um dann Raid A machen zu können, dessen Items man für Raid B braucht etc. 
Außerdem sind mit Level 80 auch die Gebiete für niedrigere Level noch anspruchsvoll und bieten keine One-Hit-Mobs oder ähnliches. Da man in den verschiedenen Gebieten runtergestuft wird, bleibt es trotzdem reizvoll mit einem Level 80er dem Twink eines Kollegen zu helfen. Man erhält den Loot für das eigentliche Level (mit Lvl 70 bekommt man Lvl 70 Loot, egal in welchem Gebiet man ist), man wird als hochstufiger Char nicht benachteiligt was die XP betrifft etc. 

Allgemein wird das zusammenspiel gefördert, egal ob man innerhalb einer Gruppe spielt oder nicht. Es gibt keinen Mobklau, kein Craftingmaterial kann vor deiner Nase geklaut werden, selbst Rezzen gibt EP, Mobs geben mehr EP, je länger sie leben etc. pp. Ich könnte die Liste noch viel länger gestalten, aber dann wird es mir wieder als Fanboigehabe ausgelegt xD

MfG.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

JDean schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern mal ein MMO mit einem ausgereiftem Craftingsystem das sich Otto Normalzocker auch selber farmen kann. Wenn ich 4 Tage nur Kräuter sammeln muss um meine 500 Tränke zu bekommen dann ist das okay, dann tu ich da etwas für. Aber wenn ich dann in das sogenannte High-End Game komme und für ne halbe Instanz schon 500 Tränke verballer ist das hart und man kommt viel zu schnell in die Versuchung 50 Tränke für günstige 2,50€ zu kaufen. Und da man die Instanz ja sicher komplett sehen will sind wir schon bei 50 Euro plus 3-4 mal Wipen bei anspruchsvollem Content.. 150-200 Euro.
> 
> Da kann man als Gelegenheitsspieler der sich vielleicht mal nen Samstag oder auch Sonntag bei lauem Wetter an den PC setzt nicht mithalten ohne Echtgeld.



Ich glaube, wichtig ist vorallem, dass man im Spiel alles erreichen kann - OHNE Echtgeld auszugeben. Sobald jemand anderes mit echtem Geld den F2P Spielern den "Sieg" abkauft, wird das Spiel halt überflüssig.
Das kommt natürlich immer sehr aufs Spielprinzip an, das Genre, und die Art und Weise wie das Echtgeld Einfluss auf den Spielverlauf hat.

Wenn man Geld ausgeben muss, um sich Tränke zu kaufen, die wiederum Vorraussetzung für eine erfolgreiche Bewältigung des Endcontents sind - dann ist das halt die Katze im Sack.

Wenn man aber Geld ausgibt, um sich Munition zu kaufen, was es erleichtert, einen gegnerischen Panzer zu zerstören - aber gleichzeitig NICHT PFLICHT ist, um ihn zu zerstören, dann ist das okay.


So gibts da zahlreiche Unterschiede und man muss je nach Spiel und Situation immer neu abwägen.
Viele F2P Spiele bieten sich an, um einfach mal eine Runde am Tag zu daddeln.
Viele F2P Spiele sind aber auch die reinste Qual, wenn man nicht jeden Tag 6 Stunden online ist um bestimmte Dinge zu farmen und zusätzlich noch extra Kohle reinsteckt.

Es bleibt also kompliziert bei den ganzen F2P Spielen.... was Gold ist und was nur so glänzt, muss jeder selbst rausfinden


----------



## RedShirt (20. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel ist World of Tanks - das spiele ich mittlerweile wieder mit Begeisterung, denn man kann problemlos jeden Gegner vernichten, wenn man weiß wie man spielen muss.
> Es gibt zwar GOLD also Premium Munition für die Panzer, aber die ist nicht notwendig um zu gewinnen.
> Auch die Gold panzer lassen sich besiegen wie jeder andere auch.



Zwei Worte: Type 59

Und jetzt darfst Du nochmal :-)

@Gold Muni
die kommt halt fast immer durch, ansonsten darfst schön 1-3% durchholzen pro Schuß, oder mal gesegnet abprallen.

Das hilft schon ne ganze große Ecke. Insofern... bin ich da zwiegeteilt.
(Jo, ich hab auch bis Tier 10 gespielt und die Credit/Erfahrungsboni mitgenommen)

Dort herrscht eher sanfter Zwang, weil man fährt halt auch 1x dicken mal und selbst beim Gewinn (ohne gekaufte Boni) fährt man dann erstmal wieder kleinere, weil den Verlust durch Beschädigung/Munition ausgleichen.

Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Sicher hat es Einfluss.... aber man kann auch ohne gewinnen und Spass haben. 
Und das ist ja das ausschlaggebende.

Ich hab jedenfalls bislang keine großen Unterschiede feststellen können, wenn Premiumspieler im gegnerischen Team waren.
Mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man... so ist das nunmal 

Vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach Glück


----------



## ohh (20. August 2012)

also ich finde lol eigendlich ganz in ordung spiel es ab und an, es is ja bekannter maßen f2p und man muss wirklich kein geld ausgeben, da der itemshop den fokus auf kosmetisches, hier skins, gelegt hat.
was ich nur eigendlich bei fast allen itemshops negativ finde und da deswegen nie geld ausgeben würde ist die relation der preise für ein item bezogen auf den kaufpreis des spiels.
sagen wir mal so ein mount aus wow kostes 20 euro- für den preis von 2 dieser mounts könnt ich mir je nach dem ein neues pc spiel kaufen , und in dem sind sicher paar mehr animierte 3 d modelle drin.
hdr hab ich nicht getestet, aber da soll der itemshop ja recht vernpnftig sein da man da konten kaufen/freischalten kann. was ja im endefeckt fast das gleiche ist wie gw2, da man bei beidem kein monatlichen gebühren hat und nur den konten bazahltm bei gw2 halt spiel + add ons


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

Keinem gefällt F2P. Es gefällt den Firmen, da sie viel mehr Geld damit machen, da Leute ihr unbekanntes Spiel spielen, weil es eben umsonst ist. Zum Glück haben das große Titel nicht nötig.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Keinem gefällt F2P.



Warscheinlich die unwahrste Aussage die je getroffen wurde


----------



## Schallf (20. August 2012)

Hmm ich muss für mich sagen das es auch auf das Spiel bzw. Das Genre ankommt. Ich spiele z.b. sehr gerne Battlefield play4free und ich habe auch schon Geld für die deutsche uniform ausgegeben und ein extra Gewehr habe ich auch schon gekauft. Aber beides bringt keinen wirklichen Vorteil. Ich denke das für viele f2p ein Problem ist wenn es um items geht die stats haben und somit einen direkten Vorteil bringen. Solange es nur skins sind ist es eher ein ausgeben von Geld für ein Hobby als ein p2w. Es gibt natürlich auch spiele wo das p2w extrem vorherrscht. Ich denke das f2p muss für jedes Spiel neu bewertet werden und man kann nicht alle spiele über einen Kamm scheren. Was ich viel schlimmer finde ist die Masse an cheatern in f2p. Sei es bots in mmorpgs oder aimbots in shootern. Denn wenn die Leute erwischt oder genannt werden machen die einfach einen neuen Account und das war es. Die hemmschwelle ist einfach niedriger als bei einem vollpreisspiel oder mit einem Abo. Man merkt es leidet bei Battlefield p4f sehr wenn ein Level 1 Charakter einfach alles wegballert. Persönlich mag ich f2p da ich oft beruflich unterwegs bin und somit etwas Geld spare. Jedoch wird bald mein wow Account wieder aktiviert


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Warscheinlich die unwahrste Aussage die je getroffen wurde



Naja, kann man missverstehen. F2P an sich hört sich toll an, ist es aber fast nie.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Naja, kann man missverstehen. F2P an sich hört sich toll an, ist es aber fast nie.



Siehe oben..... es gibt halt viele Unterschiede. Es ist nicht immer dasselbe.
Aber dass es keiner mag ist halt Unfug ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Keinem gefällt F2P. Es gefällt den Firmen, da sie viel mehr Geld damit machen, da Leute ihr unbekanntes Spiel spielen, weil es eben umsonst ist. Zum Glück haben das große Titel nicht nötig.



Das Klingt für mich nach Goschen aus Prinzip. Man sollte wirklich differenzieren.


----------



## ohh (20. August 2012)

naja "free to play" hat ja meißt einen faden beigeschmack, da die spiele meißt mniderwertiger sind als ihr "pay to play" pentants, nur um mal bf3 und battle field heroes zu nehmen, bei mmos noch drastischer ( die p2p die auf ftp umgestiegen sind mal ausgeschlossen)
beim moba genre isses bissel anders , da da ja die titel eh free to play sind (nur lol und dota 2 gespielt).

minderwertiger ist vielleicht in wenig unglücklich formuliert, aber meiner meinung nach sieht man den f2p titeln deutlich an, dass bei denen nur ein bruchteil der arbeitsstunden eines p2p spiels drinsteckt, was ja nicht gleich heißt dass das spiel schlechter sein muss .


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. August 2012)

Dein Beispiel ist allerdings auch sehr schlecht gewählt...

Battlefield Heroes ist absichtlich so... wie alle "Erweiterungen" und "Sequels" mit einem Heroes im Namen, soll auch das mehr witzig als ernst sein und dementsprechend sieht es halt auch so aus und spielt sich auch so (weitere fällt mir spontan ein "Fable Heroes") und soll vielleicht noch Kinder mit anlocken (gut be BF vielleicht nicht).
Meist sind diese "Heroes" Spiele eben einfach nur ein kurzweiliger, mit Humor gespickter, Spaß für ein paar Minuten zum ablenken und haben auch nie den Anspruch gehabt ein bierernster AAA-Titel zu werden.


----------



## ohh (21. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel ist allerdings auch sehr schlecht gewählt...
> 
> Battlefield Heroes ist absichtlich so... wie alle "Erweiterungen" und "Sequels" mit einem Heroes im Namen, soll auch das mehr witzig als ernst sein und dementsprechend sieht es halt auch so aus und spielt sich auch so (weitere fällt mir spontan ein "Fable Heroes") und soll vielleicht noch Kinder mit anlocken (gut be BF vielleicht nicht).
> Meist sind diese "Heroes" Spiele eben einfach nur ein kurzweiliger, mit Humor gespickter, Spaß für ein paar Minuten zum ablenken und haben auch nie den Anspruch gehabt ein bierernster AAA-Titel zu werden.



mein beispiel ist eben nicht schlecht gewählt, nenn mir mal shooter oder mmos ,die von anfang an free to play sind und man als AAA bezeichnen könnte.
es gibt auch spiele die nicht bierernst sind aber trozdem einen AAA status haben. diese von dir genannten "hero" teile sind doch eben genau das was ich bemängelt habe, schnell, billig gemachte spiele, die von vorn herein nicht mithalten können mit "richtigen" spielen und gerade daswegen free to play sind, solche spiele würde ich nicht spielen wollen.
auf der anderen seite gibt es free to play spiele , die auch mit einem anderen bezahlmodell erfolgreich wären, weil sie eben gut sind.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. August 2012)

ohh schrieb:


> mein beispiel ist eben nicht schlecht gewählt, nenn mir mal shooter oder mmos ,die von anfang an free to play sind und man als AAA bezeichnen könnte.
> ...



Shooter: Blacklight Retribution
MMO: Raiderz (atm Beta), oder Allods (wenn das Argument von wegen Grafik oder sonst was kommt, dann muss man die Kritik aber auch WoW zusprechen). Ich geb aber zu, dass es hier schwer ist eines zu nennen.


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

Ich werfe mal Battlefield Play4Free ein, wenn man schon so billig Battlefield Heroes als Antibeispiel für F2P Titel vergewaltigt. Außerdem hat BFH, wie Selor Kiith schon richtig sagte, durchaus seinen Reiz und seine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------

